# Animal free & Petroleum free products - any special labeling?



## RogueRose (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm wondering if any of you have any special labeling (graphic or wording) that designates products as either animal free and or petroleum free, I guess organic would also come into play here as well.  

Is there any special industry / commerce (national or global) for informing customers of these issues?


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Sep 17, 2015)

Animal Testing
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you're certified or just label appeal...





um... can't help with the petroleum, I don't think I've ever seen a symbol for that.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 17, 2015)

To call your soap organic, doesn't it have to be made in an organically certified facility? Just curious...


----------



## Stacy (Sep 18, 2015)

Just as an FYI those cruelty free logos are all part of programs that require registration and fees to use.
http://www.leapingbunny.org/
http://features.peta.org/cruelty-free-company-search/index.aspx
http://www.choosecrueltyfree.org.au/ccf-licensees-ccf-logo/

But thank you for this post which has reminded me to get my butt in gear to get the last few things in my house that aren't free of animal testing replaced!


----------



## RogueRose (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for the responses.  I wasn't even thinking about the testing aspect of the products but more of the ingredients such as not containing lard or tallow.  From seeing how some people are rather adverse to eating animal products, I would guess that they may have some similar feelings about products made by them, especially if it is a product which is to cleanse themselves wink

The petroleum is another issue as a lot of dish soaps use petro derived detergents. 

I wasn't planning on any specific organic labeling ATM as there seems to be to many hoops to jump through to be verified as such.  

If some oils used are organic, I'm wondering if stating something like "Contains some organic ingredients" would be acceptable or at least stating in the ingredients section that the oils are organic (ones that actually are).  

All in all, I know this doesn't really make a difference when it comes to how the soap functions but it is nice to know as down the road it may become useful should a specified product be required.


----------



## Sallyj (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, my partners entire family are vegan so all the products we make are vegan too (they test for us) We looked into getting logos ie: bunny ect. We found however when we went through a list of companies using the logos that a lot of them had parent companies that did indeed test on animals so in my opinion the logos don't really hold much sway any more. We tend to write "Vegan Friendly" on ours and explain to people.


----------



## Stacy (Sep 18, 2015)

Sallyj said:


> ...a lot of them had parent companies that did indeed test on animals so in my opinion the logos don't really hold much sway any more. We tend to write "Vegan Friendly" on ours and explain to people.



Totally agree on this one. When you're dealing with multinational, billion dollar companies, they can get around an "I promise not to do this" agreement (which is more or less what most of those logo programs require) with ease.

One of the advantages to being a small business is that you get to talk to your customers so I think that this is the best approach anyway.


----------



## lsg (Sep 18, 2015)

You can just state that no animal or petroleum products have been used.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 18, 2015)

RogueRose said:


> T
> 
> If some oils used are organic, I'm wondering if stating something like "Contains some organic ingredients" would be acceptable or at least stating in the ingredients section that the oils are organic (ones that actually are).



I would only do that if the oils were officially certified as organic - maybe this is an obvious statement - but so many things seem to be labeled organic which actually aren't certified as such.  I don't know if it's even worth the labeling space unless you are actually going to the bother of certifying the whole soap as organic.  I would also be worried that it might make people say "what *isn't organic*, if some things are?", and then have to get into that whole organic-non/all natural-non discussion.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 10, 2015)

RogueRose said:


> I'm wondering if any of you have any special labeling (graphic or wording) that designates products as either animal free and or petroleum free, I guess organic would also come into play here as well.
> 
> Is there any special industry / commerce (national or global) for informing customers of these issues?




Don't know if this is too late for you but the Naples soap company just adds "organic" to the label list if something is organic.  Organic olive oil etc

I think vegan, Palm free, petroleum free and all natural are easily understood.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 10, 2015)

penelopejane said:


> Don't know if this is too late for you but the Naples soap company just adds "organic" to the label list if something is organic.  Organic olive oil etc
> 
> I think vegan, Palm free, petroleum free and all natural are easily understood.



Is it certified organic, or are they just choosing that themselves?


----------

